# First Appointment after referral from GP



## Bethyg (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi All, 

I have been given my first appointment with the Gynaecology department at Wycombe Hospital . My partner isn't able to make it and when I tried to rearrange they stated it could be a  4 months wait as that consultant is leaving . What shall I do ? is it acceptable to go on my own ? 

My BMI is also over 36 , do you think at this stage they wont refer me for other tests until I loose the weight ?Will I they tell me to loose the weight and come back when I have lost and then wait another 6 months before they will refer for the next step.  I believe my ovulation is fine , blood test and scans all ok before this stage . Don't know what to do. 

Thank you in Advance .

Beth


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi there, when I had my first appointment my husband couldn't make it either due to a big work presentation scheduled for that day. I was worried about that but it was fine. I went on my own but also brought my husbands test results with me as he had already had sperm tests through his GP and so the consultant looked at those. Essentially they just sent me for some fertility tests and also broke the bad news that I wouldn't be eligible for any treatment on NHS due to my age (40 at the time) and the area I live in. So I can't say for sure, as not every hospital is the same, but I imagine it is probably ok if your husband cannot make the first appointment because they will probably want to schedule all your tests to begin with. The only thing is if they want your husband to have any tests, that might be only issue but the focus seems to be more on the woman for the most part. You could also call and ask at reception though? 

Also just to say, again it may vary but my BMI was over 35 and they still sent me for tests. They just said they wouldn't prescribe drugs or anything before BMI was reduced, but then that wasn't going to be an option for me anyway since being denied treatment as apparently that includes things like clomid. Anyway, hope that helps.


----------



## Bethyg (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you Poppy for the advice. That really helps.  Sorry to hear you weren't eligible , it seems so unfair . Thank you again


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi.  We were told that we both had to attend every appointment (apart from tests) otherwise we wouldn't be seen, so I would check first.  Our clinic will do tests but no treatment until BMI is 30 or below.  My BMI was slightly over 35 and they did all the tests and now we have to wait until I am down to 30.


----------



## Bethyg (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you for your advise, I will defiantly call and double check ,the receptionist wasn't 100% sure . Thank you for the bmi advice. All the best xx


----------

